# What age for first haircut?



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

I know it will differ for each Cockapoo depending on their coat type but what sort of age did your 'poo have his/her first haircut? Also how often do you need to have them clipped?

I love Ralph's shaggy look but I'm sure it will become out of control soon!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I had George trimmed at about 5 months but he only had his face, paws and little boy bits trimmed. Had the same done again just recently at almost 8 months, I was prepared to have some of his puppy fur off but my trust worthy groomer recogmended that he had the same trim again as she said that by having his body cut it would make his fur thicker and start to matt. However I think before we go on holiday with the dogs in September to Cornwall for 2 weeks I may have a puppy trim on him which if I feel brave may do myself.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You can send them for just a bath, face, pads and bum trim as early as you like, keep and eye on the bum as you will find the longer it get the more likely poo will get stuck there and you will find him straining but not getting anywhere because his bum is blocked. 

For regular grooms it depends on the coat length and how you manage the coat but your talking every 4,6 or 8 weeks. Cockapoo coats are hard work, hardly Cockapoo over 2 is kept in a long cut.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady went in at 5 months to have her face done, and her little girly bits taken care of...then by 7 months she had matted right up without warning and went in for a big trimming.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

kendal said:


> You can send them for just a bath, face, pads and bum trim as early as you like, keep and eye on the bum as you will find the longer it get the more likely poo will get stuck there and you will find him straining but not getting anywhere because his bum is blocked.
> 
> For regular grooms it depends on the coat length and how you manage the coat but your talking every 4,6 or 8 weeks. Cockapoo coats are hard work, hardly Cockapoo over 2 is kept in a long cut.


Tell me about it!!!
Here's part of a reply I did earlier to a thread....
...... At least no poo stuck to bum fur!!! We had an incident yesterday which called for some bum trimming with the doggy scissors and let me tell you - there was some heaving!! Not the most pleasant or glamorous half hour of my life!


----------

